# Hindsight is 20/20



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven’t been on here in years. Just too busy for social media. Thought I would share my muzzy elk hunt. It was not in Utah. Here is the story. 

I have dreamt about this day most of my life. My first time in elk camp was at the young age of 7 years old. My father took me elk hunting and pheasant hunting as a young boy. Elk hunting has always been my passion. It’s in my blood. Most people that know me will get how important this accomplished is to me. I am humbled to take an animal of this caliber. I could not have done it without the help of my two good friends. They know who they are..It was an epic hunt. First class friendships and support in the field. 

I climbed 1,300 vertical feet to reach the area where we had bedded the bull with his small harem of cows. It was steep country, mountain goat steep. There was a small patch of timber that divided me from the herd. I had to climb through the timber to get to them. It was only a 60 yards of timber. I must have checked the wind at least 100 times as I made my approach. I reached the edge of the chute where the elk had been feeding. They had moved away from there and moved into the thick dog hair willows. The bull was racking the willows as the cows fed. I needed to relocate lower then I was positioned. I moved down about about 30 yards. As I approach the edge of the chute the lead cow came out of the willows. She was 20 yards away. I had two small windows to shoot from. One area was about a 4 inch hole. The other spot was about 6 inches. This is where things started to get serious. The lead cow was feed towards me and working down hill. That’s where my wind was going!!! I knew it was just a matter of time til she would wind me. I was stuck, pinned in. Two more cows made it into the opening. I could see one more cow working through the willows. The lead cow started to stick her nose up in the air. She was just about to call it. This stalk was about game over! Right at the last second the last cow came and poked her head out of the willows. I was right on her with my muzzleloader. The bull came right out behind her broadside. Bam I hit him. He took the hit and stepped down a few feet, the cows still standing around him puzzled. I reloaded and hit him again. Finally the cows took off. He walked down the hill about 10 more yards. I reloaded and hit him a third time. He walked into the willows and laid down. I reloaded and went over and put one more round into him. He rolled down the willow patch in to a piled up mess. Antlers down in the ground. His back end sticking up in the air, laying on on top of his head. The next two days were filled with brutal work. I am full of gratitude for this opportunity. What an experience!! Dreams do come true!! 
We scouted this bull in the summer. We thought he was a 6x7. Turns out he was a 7x8. He gross 365 1/8. His thirds on one side is 18 inches!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Right on! Congrats again on a giant!!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

That's a great bull and write up, congrats.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great to hear your still out having adventures. That is an amazing bull. Congratulations.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DANG!!!! Great Bull and an awesome ending to time spent and hard work!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great bull - congrats! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is picture of the bull earlier this summer, on a scouting trip.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool bull. Congrats.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice bull. Thanks for swinging by.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Awesome bull and nice story!!! Can I ask what state? Was it a limited unit or OTC? What was your muzzy and ammo setup?

I don't want to know the unit or anything--just more general info is all--just for fun :grin:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

dang nice!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool bull! Congrats


----------

